# Surgery Over



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi. First of all, thanks the well wishes and thoughts. It was good to read those. I couldn't go back to sleep so thought I'd let you all know I'm doing good. Really sore neck. Surgery took 5-6 hours. Not sure why it took so long yet. Have to ask dr when I see him. But he told my husband it went well. Was really tired and nauseous after. Feeling better now. Will tell you more later.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it! Take care of yourself.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Glad to hear it is over and you are doing well. Wishing you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Sending wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------

